# How to change NBT language by coding?



## bzzjh (May 30, 2013)

Dear,All
I want to change my NBT language to chinese,please tell me how to code,Thanks your help.

BR,


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

If your NBT is factory fitted, you can simply go to iDrive Settings to change your language. If yours is retroffited or cannot see the language you want, then try enabling those language in iDrive by coding HU_NBT

3000 HMI Language 1 to Language 16.

Each of these language is the language you can change to in iDrive settings, so you need to find one of the default language you don't need, e.g. Spanish or something, then select the Chinese you want.

After finish coding, MAKE SURE the correct Character/Font is shown... otherwise, you will end up with a blank screen with no wording.

** Disclaimer, instruction is for HU_CIC, but NBT should be similar, so you can adjust accordingly.


----------



## bzzjh (May 30, 2013)

kon said:


> If your NBT is factory fitted, you can simply go to iDrive Settings to change your language. If yours is retroffited or cannot see the language you want, then try enabling those language in iDrive by coding HU_NBT
> 
> 3000 HMI Language 1 to Language 16.
> 
> ...


Thanks your reply.My NBT is retroffited and buy it from ebay,please give me a guide about coding chinese language.

Thanks a lot


----------



## tcw9999 (Jun 28, 2013)

bzzjh said:


> Dear,All
> I want to change my NBT language to chinese,please tell me how to code,Thanks your help.
> 
> BR,


it should be able to read the Chinese already in Media. My friend's X3(F25) just picked up on 07/29/2013 and I believe her X3 is NBT and it does read Chinese in Media. this is what I want for my CIC too.. but I don't know how...


----------



## tcw9999 (Jun 28, 2013)

kon said:


> If your NBT is factory fitted, you can simply go to iDrive Settings to change your language. If yours is retroffited or cannot see the language you want, then try enabling those language in iDrive by coding HU_NBT
> 
> 3000 HMI Language 1 to Language 16.
> 
> ...


my is CIC and I tried change language but it won't work.. did I do something wrong? after I coded, it just show "blank" on CIC. I just only want my media to read Chinese... I don't need the whole system to read Chinese.... Please help... mine is F25


----------

